# Personal Music Diary/Journal



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone thought of or ever written/recorded a personal "music journal" or "music diary"?

Just basically your thoughts and impressions on certain music pieces like a whole symphony or for each movement? (NB - Not to be confused with "expert" or musicologist musical analysis )

I know it may sound like a silly idea to some, but this is becoming more and more like something I wouldn't mind doing for myself.

Just wondering if anyone else has any thoughts on this?


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

i think you will find as you attempt to write about a piece of music, you will listen more actively than you had before. it might even add to your enjoyment.

anyway, i'd be interested to see what you had in mind


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

We had to do this in college Music Hit & Lit ... I found it a rather interesting project for various compositions - surely sheds a different perspective on our appreciation for music. 

Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

It's a good idea. Over the years it would keep your memory fresh - after listening to so much music you would otherwise forget. Personally I wouldn't like to do it, only because I'm such a bad writer when it comes to expressing ideas about music. 

But I guess it's like writing essays - the more you write, the clearer your thoughts become (or so they say). Good practice for aspiring music critics.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I do this quite often. I write a title (for example, 'Walton: Symphony No.1') and then I write a (usually) short, impressionistic poem about the piece. Often I add above tempo markings of my own, different from those in the score. Sometimes it turns out pretty good, sometimes not. But it's a great pleasure to me.


----------



## lmd (Nov 3, 2007)

If one has the time I have no doubt it would be helpful. ChamberNut ,analysing Beethhovens variations,taking a few notes stretched my appreciation, I actually feel closer to the work than before ,so gradually when I get the chance I intend to start entering a few thoughts on the really important ones


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I write a journal of my own, but I've thought about doing something different like this for a good while now. Thanks; I think I'll go for it now.

WV


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> I do this quite often. I write a title (for example, 'Walton: Symphony No.1') and then I write a (usually) short, impressionistic poem about the piece. Often I add above tempo markings of my own, different from those in the score. Sometimes it turns out pretty good, sometimes not. But it's a great pleasure to me.


I used to do something like this for a creative writing class. We would listen to a short section of a piece (usually something Romantic or Impressionistic) and write a page with a "flash fiction" story, poem, sketch, etc. While this didn't improve my analysis abilities, it made me notice small things in the music that I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

This idea of ChambernNut's makes me think he should try keeping a blog. That's what I'll be doing in 2009 - writing reviews of classical music from my own library with the aim of introducing beginners to some wonderful works of art. I imagine I'll learn something new about what I review as I do so.

FK


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Kuhlau said:


> This idea of ChambernNut's makes me think he should try keeping a blog. That's what I'll be doing in 2009 - writing reviews of classical music from my own library with the aim of introducing beginners to some wonderful works of art. I imagine I'll learn something new about what I review as I do so.
> 
> FK


Actually, I would be most interested in doing so as well. I much like the idea.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Actually, I would be most interested in doing so as well. I much like the idea.


If you do, let me have the URL - I'd be interested in reading your thoughts. 

FK


----------

